# 101 Appetizers - 'Perfect For Any Occasion'



## creative (Dec 9, 2014)

101 appetisers perfect for any occasion

The next one is with the arrow on the right...the recipe is given below the photo (in blue font).


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 9, 2014)

Oooh, nice catch, Creative!  Thanks!


----------



## Addie (Dec 11, 2014)

I have to agree whole heartily with Jacques regarding Hell's Kitchen. I had a friend visiting and she asked me if I would turn on the TV because her very favorite show was on. It was Hell's Kitchen. I had never seen it before and I sat there with my mouth open and in disbelief. I made the comment of "I suppose you love Jerry Springer also." 

"Oh yes. I think he is so sexy. And I love his show so much. I never miss it. Even if it is a rerun." 

This is entertainment? I think I will go back to my sewing and leave the TV off if that is a sample of what's to come. And I am so glad I don't see this friend too often. She lives in another town.


----------

